

Twitter Quietly Changes India - digitalquacks
http://blogs.wsj.com/indiarealtime/2013/07/05/twitter-quietly-changes-india/

======
digitalquacks
A probable contender for prime ministership in the general election next year
has a following of 1.8 million on twitter. A county of 137 million internet
subscribers.

